# Help on removing a sticker from gun barrel



## SHSU Outdoorsman08 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanted to see what the best solution is to remove sticker residue from a rifle barrel. I have goo gone but did not know if it would do any damage to the barrel. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

WD40 is very good for removing sticky residue, and it for sure will not hurt the gun. Just wipe it off real good when you get through.......


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

X2 on WD 40. I had to use electrical tape around my barrel this weekend for my barrel mounted hog light. New gun and other light mount wouldn't work where scope was mounted in the rings. Use WD, I'm sure I'll be using some after I take the tape off of mine.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Windex also works!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

As mentioned... WD40


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

I've always used baby oil. Works great.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Breakfree


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Lay a small rag on the sticky spot. Soak the rag with WD-40 and let it sit for a while. After it soaks for about an hour. Take a towel with WD-40 on it and clean the spot.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Any of the above, including Goo Gone, works fine, an won't do any damage.


----------



## SHSU Outdoorsman08 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blow dryer to melt the glue then a hot rag.


----------



## carlynbeatrix (Jan 8, 2013)

Dear you can use the thinner, petrol and kerosene oil for the removal of residue. Peanut butter is also effective for decreasing the decal's adhesiveness. Thinner or petrol do not harm the surface. Try these. Wish you best of luck.

custom stickers


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have always used charcoal starter fluid for that type of job. It works well for tar on your vehicle too that tires tires have thrown from hot asphalt roads onto your paint.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Shoot it till barrel gets hot and peel off


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

WD40 is great for glue removal.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Works every time...


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

Don't laugh, but ask your wife/GF for some of her Bonnie Bell 10-o-6 (ten oh six). 

That stuff will dissolve anything.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Works every time...


LOL... there you go.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

DREMEL TOOL works every time.


----------

